# Marvin is sick



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

One of the many emails I found in my in box was one that I am not happy about. This is about little Marvin who was one of our Fab Five and was adopted by Anne and Bonnie up in Wa state (who, by the way, are really terrific people and great parents for him.


QUOTE


> Hi Steve & Mary,
> 
> We wanted to give you an update on Marvin...On March 17, Marvin began having seizures. We rushed him to the emergency vet where they had him evaluated by a neurologist. The neurologist did extensive testing (MRI & spinal fluid tap) and determined that Marvin has some inflammation on his brain tissue but she is unsure of the cause. The neurologist said it might be a disease called Necrotizing meningoencephalitis (NME), with an unknown cause, but common in the Maltese breed (according to the neurologist). The neurologist said there was no way to test for NME for sure unless she did a brain biopsy, which she said was not a good idea because it would probably kill him. Currently, Marvin is home with us - his mind is exactly the same and he is eating and drinking normally, but he is not able to walk. The neurologist gave us medication to get rid of the inflammation, as well as anti-seizure medication, and medicine to help Marvin's balance. Both the neurologist and we have noticed that Marvin is improving each day. We are working on trying to get him to walk again. He seems stronger each day, but is still pretty wobbly. The neurologist said she thought it was too early to determine if Marvin should be euthanized because he is making progress each day and she thinks it would be best to wait another 3-4 weeks to see if the medicine and physical therapy helps him walk again. We definitely want to give him every chance to recover, but we also realize that ultimately, if he won't ever be able to walk again, then we'll have to consider his quality of life. This has been a very scary and sad experience, but we are hopeful that the progress Marvin is making will continue and we will have him up and walking again soon. We love him very much and just want him to get better.[/B]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh No Steve. :smcry: I will keep Marvin in my prayers and thoughts. rayer:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's so hard to hear about all these sick babies. :smcry: I hope he recovers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, how sad - I'm so sorry  to hear this, Steve. I've never heard of NME nor seen it mentioned on this forum, so I question how common it is in
Malts, but in any case, I hope little Marvin :wub: fools everyone and makes a complete recovery!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, no, not little Marvin.  I will pray for the best outcome for him.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh I am so sad!! Poor little Marvin.
Bob and Marsha sending prayers.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Poor little Marvin, I hope the meds stabilize him soon. rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor baby  I hope he recovers! Prayers heading out for him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how sad. :crying:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh poor baby, thank God he is with a loving family. I am so sorry Steve.

Praying for the little guy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Marvin. I hope he improves and his quality of life returns. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Steve this is so sad to hear! Will be praying that the therapy does help him and it very well may. when missy had partial paralysis in her hind leg due to her bad discs, I was warned that it was likely she'd go to full paralysis which would probably also affect her body functions . 
Well,we started with the body sling then got the cart and did therapy every day a few times a day along with massage and not only DIDN"T get the full blown paralysis.. she actually started using her 'bad' leg again... and was able to get around with out the cart. 
So though I know this is a different situation I'm a firm believer in not giving up hope and to not rely on 'statistics'. 

I wonder if Marvin was tested for any of the tick borne diseases? i know some can lie 'dormant' for awhile and then manifest into problems.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I sent this info via pm but thought I would post here as well as it might be some info others might need some day.

tick borne disease: babesiosis: This "can' sometimes result in inflammation of the brain.

http://petcaretips.net/babesiosis-dogs.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is very sad news. It's so weird for me.....ever since Stan has had his brain injury....I keep hearing about other cases.... :bysmilie: .... 

When it rains....it really does pour. :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, I am so sorry. Sending positive thoughts and many prayers Marvin's way.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope little Marvin recovers soon. :tender:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Sending many prayers and much love :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this about poor little Marvin. My prayers will be with him through this journey. 
'


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here is a thread on Marvin


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35150

(It helps when I actually paste the thread in the message...  )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no :smcry: I'll be praying for him and his family, I know they love him


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry - sending prayers and love his way.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry. I'll be praying for Marvin. rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marvin. I hope he able to make a full recovery.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Marvin  , I hope he gets lots better. I'll say a special prayer for him rayer: .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I hope things get better for Marvin and he recovers completely.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh no  
Such a cutiepie :wub: and only 8 years old.
Praying he gets better. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Marvin in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Marvin, it is so hard when they are sick rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sending positive HEALING thoughts Marvin's way. When it rains, it pours...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy, I hope he gets better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Praying for Marvin and his wonderful forever family.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The news is not good and I know now that Marvin is not going to make it and may not even make the night.

QUOTE


> Hi Steve and Peg & Mary,
> Well, since out last email a couple weeks ago, Marvin began declining again. I had to take him to the ER again on 4/16 becuase he began having seizures again. The neurologist changed up his medicine dosages and he continued to decline. In the past two weeks, he has had several seizures and his balance is off again. He went from 3 great weeks of wonderful improvement, to being worse off than before. This morning, he had another horrible seizure. I took him back to the ER and they kept him under seizure watch. The neurologist called me this morning and said that he was declining and had had another seizure. She said was going to try a different anti-seizure medicine and also a medicine to reduce swelling on his brain. She called me back 3 hours later and said that he had declined further and that if he didn't improve by tomorrow morning, we need to consider his quality of life and make a difficult decision. We went to see him tonight and spent an hour and a half at the hospital holding him and talking to the neurologist. He had another pretty bad seizure while we were there. We left the hospital and are waiting for a call from the hospital. This has been an incredibly sad time...We are preparing ourselves for the worst, as the neurologist said she is afaid he might not make it though the night. Even if he does, we need to see how he is tomorrow morning and possibly make a tough decision. It is so sad to see him like this. We are hoping and praying for a better outcome, but the neurologist says that the NME is progressing fast and is unsure if the medicine can put it back into a remission. We'll keep you posted. Take care,
> Anne[/B]


 :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I frankly do not think I am a strong enough person to read what I know now will be the inevitable end to this... :bysmilie: 

For those of you who might not remember, Marvin was the cutest little guy...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0&hl=Marvin


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Steve and Peg. This has me in absolute tears. 

Here's precious little Marvin. I'm praying for a miracle little dude. We love you, sweetheart. 

[attachment=51799:Marvin.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Marvin is adorable. How lucky Marvin is/was to be loved and cared for by you and Peg, Steve!! Then, to find a forever home, too! I know NME/GME is a horrible, incurable curse. My Amy died from GME. I'm sorry the meds weren't helping as much as everyone hoped. 

I hope it's comforting to you Steve, to know Marvin was loved the way he was supposed to be. The way Marvin deserved to be. I apologize for using past tense. 

You should be sad for Marvin. You should also be proud of yourself.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Apr 29 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769757


> Aww, Marvin is adorable. How lucky Marvin is/was to be loved and cared for by you and Peg, Steve!! Then, to find a forever home, too! I know NME/GME is a horrible, incurable curse. My Amy died from GME. I'm sorry the meds weren't helping as much as everyone hoped.
> 
> I hope it's comforting to you Steve, to know Marvin was loved the way he was supposed to be. The way Marvin deserved to be. I apologize for using past tense.
> 
> ...



Very well said, Kerry. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I know that recovery is probably not in the cards, but you never know.
Tina


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh No.........I don't like what I am hearing Steve. I am so sorry! My first thought was were they feeding the same dog food that you fed him. Extract of Rosemary makes some dogs go into seizures. By any chance????? I know, I am grabbing at straws here. Please keep us informed. He is adorable and just a precious malt...............


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I didn't remember the name...but I remembered once I saw his picture. :wub: 
This is so sad. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 
((((Steve))))) (((((Marvin))))*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers from Bob and Marsha for the sweet and oh so precious Marvin.
Steve, nothing will ease the heartache and worry that you are going through. We are grateful and proud that all of these babies have you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry - prayers for everyone involved, and peace and comfort for Marvin.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for Marvin and his family


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just finally saw this thread... man... this reminds me of what i was facing with kodie. I think we were lucky though... at first there was a chance kodie might have had the same thing as Marvin... but with kodie's symptoms subsiding within 12hrs we are ruling out a lot of diseases as the cause of kodie being paralyzed. I am praying for Marvin and hope for an improvement. I know how difficult and upsetting it can be to one day see ur little one walking around normal and the next they are paralyzed... its was something i will never forget. The brain is a very scarey thing to deal with when your little one is sick... the brain is one organ u cant really operate as easily on if there is a prob too... its just so scarey. I hope this makes sense what i'm saying... 
again... kodie and me are sending prayers for this little man, Marvin... :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 

Even if kodie couldnt walk anymore i was going to take him home with me and just buy one of those dog carts... if kodie was in a lot of pain maybe my thought process would be different... is Marvin in pain?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh no..... :smcry: This is so very sad!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Marvin isn't doing well. Hugs and prayers for Marvin, his forever family and for you, Steve and Peg.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

So sorry :bysmilie: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marvin. :crying: Praying for a miracle. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

keeping marvin in my prayers :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Steve,

I'm just now seeing this thread and I am in tears.. :crying 2: He is the cutest little guy... My heart is breaking for you and his family and of course him. I pray that the lord puts his loving arms around Marvin and keeps him from pain.... I know he knows he is loved... 

May God Bless all of you... I am so sorry!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Prayers rayer: for little Marvin. I hope there is a miracle for him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so sad, Steve. I'm just glad that little Marvin had a very good family that gave him lots of love. I hope for a miracle. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is just heart breaking. Marvin was actually my favorite because he was so small. You and Peg did wonderful things for him. I know you found the best parents too. I am so very sorry. :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> We just wanted to pass on the sad news that we had to put Marvin to sleep this morning. The neurologist called us early this morning and said that he was not doing well. We came to the hospital and held Marvin for 2 hours and talked to the neurologist. She said that he was not improving and couldn't even stand up. HE had 3 seizures during the night. She said that the NME was progressing so rapidly that there was no way that the medication could keep up with his condition. She tried every possible medication for the seizure and the swelling but nothing seemed to work. He had 2 seizures in my arms and let out a horrible cry that we will never forget. We think that was his way of telling us that he had had enough. The neurologist agreed that she felt that it was time to let him go peacefully, as his quality of life was not what Marvin was used to and it was unlikely that he would recover. We held him in our arms and cried our eyes out as she gave him the injection,. He went peacefully in our arms. This is so difficult because he was cheated out of a full life. We are heartbroken and devastated but are so happy that we had the opportunity to make his life better over these past 10 months. We just wished he would have had more time with us.
> Bonnie & Anne[/B]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :smcry: It hurts so much to let them go.

Cathy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Rest in peace sweet Marvin. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:smcry: :crying: I'm so sorry, Marvin, that you had to leave so soon. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Dear God.... I am so sorry... I am in absolute tears right now...

May God Bless you all - for this little angel blessed so many lives.

Rest in Peace sweet Marvin... You are free from pain and can be happy.

We love you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so deeply sorry for you and Peg, Marvin and his family as well.

So very sorry.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He is at the Bridge, all healthy, without pain, playing with our other fluffs - waiting to be picked up by his parents once again. :crying 2:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

RIP SWEET MARVIN :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet Marvin.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sorry Steve. My heart is breaking for Marvin's family.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP sweet little Marvin. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I know that words cannot help much right now but know that we are all praying for your loss, but
sweet Marvin is not sick anymore and is not suffering now. God has him in his arms now, we are all
gods children we all come from him, and he will be well taken care of.

Lucy


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am very sorry...May Marvin Rest in Peace :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh Steve, I am so very sorry.

Bless you sweet little Marvin.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

R.I.P. Sweet Marvin :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh nooo ... he was the cutest little fella .. I'm sorry his life was short with his lovely family, Steve, you and Peg gave him a good start only to be followed by 10 months of unconditional love from his forever family, I am glad in a way he's not suffering anymore - the email made me cry - life isn't fair sometimes ..

I hope their hearts are big enough to open their home to another fluffbutt who needs their love. :sorry:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rest In Peace Sweet Marvin. :crying:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:sorry: :crying: :crying: :crying 2: :crying 2: I am deeply saddened to read this news....


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 1 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770449


> :sorry: :crying: :crying: :crying 2: :crying 2: I am deeply saddened to read this news....[/B]



I am so sorry Steve Poor Marvins not suffering anymore!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Rest in Peace, sweet lil Marvin.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry....rest in peace Sweet Marvin


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :grouphug: Steve & Peg :grouphug: :grouphug: Marvin's family :grouphug: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry. :smcry:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:crying: darn this hurts.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

RIP little guy. I am SO glad you felt lots of love the last year of your life. My thoughts and prayers are with his owners and Steve. Thank-you Steve for rescuing him and not giving up on him and for finding him the perfect family. rayer: :sorry: :crying: :crying 2:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My heart is aching for all of you who knew and loved Marvin. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Marvin your with my Muffy he'll take good care of you littleman :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Marvin. Steve and Peg, he was blessed to have had you in his life and to know the unconditional love of his forever family for the time they had him to love and spoil. He was the cutest little guy and I'll remember that beautiful face for a long long time.

Linda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I add my condolences. Man....love hurts! Marvin was not my baby but I can still feel the pain. :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smcry: :smcry: This just makes me sooooooo sad :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry Steve and Peg. Poor little Marvin didn't get a fair shake in life. You & Peg made the happiness he did have possible Steve. God bless you for the patience that made it possible. I am so sad for his family. They did squeeze a lot of love into a short time. So very sad for all. Rest in peace sweet Marvin. God is holding him in the palm of His hand.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry :smcry:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry. :crying:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:bysmilie: i'm so sorry, little marvin, but give 'em heck at the bridge, my friend. big hugs to everyone who was involved in the "process" of teaching little marvin how good life should have been for him all along. 

noselicks from a buttercup~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Steve and Peg and to the wonderful people that adopted Marvin, I am so sorry!!! At least in the last year of his life he knew so much love from you and Peg and then from the people that adopted him. They were there for him and especially in the end, with all their compassion for the sweet little fella. He was loved, and in the end, that is what matters most. He was a beautiful little one. RIP Sweet Marvin.........


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh , I'm so sorry. :smcry: Marvin was so cute & lucky to have found love @ what turned out to be the end of his short little life. Bless all of his wonderful Mommies & Daddy. 
RIP sweet Marvin. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

RIP Marvin :crying:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: How very sad. R.I.P. precious little one.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, I hope Marvin is pain free and happy playing at the bridge with my sweet Shiva and all the other beautiful babies lost to this horrible disease. :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh poor Marvin. :smcry: My condolences to you Steve and Peg, and to Marvin's family. I pray research will someday be able to help control this insidious disease. I also hope Maltese breeders will contribute pedigrees of dogs with NME/GME for that research and not hide what they know. :smcry:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marvin. He was one special guy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

RIP Marvin Sorry for your loss... Marvin may have had only a small amount of time with you but it was the best time of his life


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So very sorry, Steve :crying: . RIP, Marvin - I'm glad you had some love in your short life.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww I'm just now read through this whole thread. RIP Marvin, he was just the CUTEST thing!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I just read through the whole thread as well . I am so so sorry for the loss. He was the cutest little guy and I'm glad he found love and joy at the end of his life :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:smcry: Omg poor little Marvin, I am so very very sorry.

Rest in peace sweet little boy :crying:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this bad news... :crying: :crying 2:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:bysmilie: rest in peace little Marvin


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rest in peace, sweet Marvin.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: oh I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Mervin


----------

